# My favorite tangy chicken wings



## Recipes Make Magic (Sep 1, 2019)

*CHILI-GLAZED CHICKEN WINGS WITH TOASTED SESAME SEEDS:*

*These wings are as good, or better than I've had anywhere. As an appetizer, lunch, or din-din.*

*Ingredients:*

*- 12-20 chicken wings, ( wingettes with drumettes - **wing tips removed). If you prefer, you may cut each wing into 2 separate pieces.*

*- Approx. 1 tbspn vegetable oil & some kosher or sea salt and ground pepper to season the wings.*

*Glaze: (T. is tbspn)*

*- 2-3 T. of sweet thai chili sauce*

*- 2-3 T. of soy sauce*

*- 3/4 tspn chili-garlic sauce (sriracha)*

*- 1/2 tspn sesame oil*

*- 1 tspn grated or finely diced fresh ginger*

*- 1 T. of your favorite BBQ sauce*

*- Optional additions: *

*1 tspn. of either, or combo of, hoisin sauce, plum sauce, apricot jam.*

*- Whisk together all glaze ingredients in a small bowl.*

*- Set aside 1 T. toasted sesame seeds for garnishing wings after baking.*


*Place Wings in a bowl & evenly coat them with the oil, & salt & pepper.*

*Then more or less evenly arrange all the chicken pieces on a suitably-sized tinfoil-coated baking sheet sprayed with veg oil, & bake for 30- 35 minutes @ 350, turning once halfway into the baking time.*

*(You may alternatively prefer to use a mesh rack placed over the baking sheet on which to arrange the wing pieces, to preclude any potential over-browning of one side or the other of the pieces.)*

*Remove wings from oven, and generously brush coat each piece all around with the glaze, & return to the oven for baking a further 10-20 minutes. Mid-way through, turn the wings and brush coat once more.*

*To finalize, add another brushing of the glaze to the wings to thicken it up, and then turn on the top broiler for just a couple of minutes until glaze begins to darken/sear the wings a bit.*

*Remove wings from oven, sprinkle with toasted sesame seeds & dig in.*


----------



## Recipes Make Magic (Sep 3, 2019)

I'll be making this recipe within the next few days - but this time I'm going to start the wings off the 'crispy chicken wings' way the day before, by first coating them with baking powder and resting them that way overnite in the fridge.


I plan to post a pic of the finished product when done.


----------



## bbqcoder (Sep 4, 2019)

Sounds good, thanks for sharing!

I’m wondering if you might want to start a new thread called Recipes Make Magic’s recipe collection and post links to each new recipe in there? Or add them to your profile page. The idea is to have a place to see all of the recipes in one place.


----------



## CraigC (Sep 4, 2019)

I'm going to try this and cook the wings in the basket I have for the Weber rotisserie. I've got some wood chunks from New Zealand which I haven't used yet.


----------



## Recipes Make Magic (Sep 4, 2019)

bbqcoder said:


> Sounds good, thanks for sharing!
> 
> I’m wondering if you might want to start a new thread called Recipes Make Magic’s recipe collection and post links to each new recipe in there? Or add them to your profile page. The idea is to have a place to see all of the recipes in one place.


 
Thanks for the thought - as I've mentioned before though, I sorely lack PC skills and am unsure how I would go about getting this done without a lot of 'tough sledding'. Perhaps I'll try adding recipes to my profile page.


----------



## Kayelle (Sep 4, 2019)

bbqcoder said:


> Sounds good, thanks for sharing!
> 
> I’m wondering if you might want to start a new thread called Recipes Make Magic’s recipe collection and post links to each new recipe in there? Or add them to your profile page. The idea is to have a place to see all of the recipes in one place.




Although it's an interesting thought, the method of posting recipes in the appropriate DC forum has worked well here over the years. If each of us made up our own recipe collection it would be a nightmare finding a recipe when needed, especially if you can't remember who the author was.


----------



## bbqcoder (Sep 4, 2019)

Kayelle said:


> If each of us made up our own recipe collection it would be a nightmare finding a recipe when needed, especially if you can't remember who the author was.



I guess I'm not sure how that would make it more difficult.  If you're looking for chicken parmesan recipe, I would enter those keywords and see what I find.

In my case, I'm like, hey, I enjoyed the RMM's Canelloni recipe.  What other recipes did s/he post that I might want to try because it was an outstanding recipe.

I just realized that I can do an advanced search where I search for "threads started by user" and just search the recipe sub-forum.  That probably would satisfy my inquiry.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 4, 2019)

Kayelle said:


> Although it's an interesting thought, the method of posting recipes in the appropriate DC forum has worked well here over the years. If each of us made up our own recipe collection it would be a nightmare finding a recipe when needed, especially if you can't remember who the author was.


The recipes would still be posted in the forums. Bbqcoder was referring to having a list of links to the poster's recipes. I think teaching people how to use the search feature would be more useful, though. It's probably in the Forums 101 area.


----------



## jennyema (Sep 4, 2019)

CraigC said:


> I'm going to try this and cook the wings in the basket I have for the Weber rotisserie. I've got some wood chunks from New Zealand which I haven't used yet.




I did this a few weeks ago and the sauce burned onto my basket …. I am going to have to use oven cleaner to get it off...


----------



## Recipes Make Magic (Sep 4, 2019)

jennyema said:


> I did this a few weeks ago and the sauce burned onto my basket …. I am going to have to use oven cleaner to get it off...


 

Glad you posted that. I thought Craig's intention was a good idea & I was thinking of trying it myself. I have a bbq spit basket that I haven't used yet.

But now I can imagine this undesirable result occurring.


Got a small package of chicken drumettes  this morning & decided I would oven-bake my version of these tangy ribs tonite, after first having fridge rested them on the rack for 8 or so hours coated with the baking powder.

Will post a pic of the finished product tomorrow.


----------



## Recipes Make Magic (Sep 4, 2019)

Oops sorry, meant 'wings', not 'ribs'


----------



## Recipes Make Magic (Sep 4, 2019)

*Pic of my chicken wings tonite*

Here's a photo of the wings I promised.


I did the wings using the baking powder feature.
 They didn't start really crisping up until after I raised the oven temp to 425 F for a while.


They looked quite crisp then, until I started brushing on the tangy sauce - then I think you know what happened - it quickly softened the crispiness significantly, but can't complain -  it did brown very nicely to produce what's in the pic.


Real good news is the wings were very moist & tender inside, and the taste using this sauce  seemed even better than I'd had it before.
This is a keeper imo.


----------



## CraigC (Sep 8, 2019)

jennyema said:


> I did this a few weeks ago and the sauce burned onto my basket …. I am going to have to use oven cleaner to get it off...



Do you spray the basket with cooking spray before use? I learned my lesson the first time I used the basket to roast some Hatch chilis.

I was going to cook the wings sans glaze in the basket, then transfer to the BGE to finish. I want to kiss them with smoke from the manuka wood I haven't used yet.

I've also contemplated using the cupcake chicken thigh equipment and doing the wings that way.


----------



## CraigC (Sep 9, 2019)

Well my plan to do the wings yesterday fell through. I purchased the package of wings Saturday and was getting ready to use them, but when I opened the package, the smell about made me throw up. I took them back to the place I bought them for a replacement, but they were sold out (they were on special). Went to another store and they only had frozen pieces. I need whole wings for this cooking method. Guess I'll have to revert to opening the package at this store, like I used to do at Publix. This was the first time this has happened at this store.


----------



## CraigC (Sep 10, 2019)

I picked up more wings yesterday and made your recipe. I started out with 2 Tbsp of sweet chili sauce and lite soy sauce. used the remaining ingredients for the glaze as written. Even with the lite soy sauce, I found it too salty, so I added 1 more Tbsp of the sweet chili sauce. I only did 8 whole wings and they turned out good. The little smokey flavor from the Manuka went well with the other flavors.


----------



## kenmiller (Sep 10, 2019)

I can't wait to see the image of this recipe, whoever has tried this recipe, please share the image.


----------



## Recipes Make Magic (Sep 10, 2019)

kenmiller said:


> I can't wait to see the image of this recipe, whoever has tried this recipe, please share the image.


 
See my post number 12 above. I made my own recipe - perhaps you would like to see a photo from someone else who`s made it.


----------

